# Priming pressure treated wood



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I have a job coming up (I haven't looked at it, my co-worker/boss has) that is 
an all wood stairway that is mostly pressure treated wood. Apparently a lot of the paint is flaking, so we're going to scrape and sand everything. 

My question is; what primer (i.e oil, latex, acrylic) is best suited for priming the wood? The deck was probably build 15-20 years ago.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

20 years old. Flood solid stain goes on easy. Arborcoat wb stain or Arborcoat classic oil work but is pricey. Never really had any luck priming pressure treated or applying house paint.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

BM Penetrating Oil Primer.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

If it was me I would go with just BM Arborcoat Solid Stain.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> BM Penetrating Oil Primer.


Thanks, Is this oil based?




ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> If it was me I would go with just BM Arborcoat Solid Stain.


I see it says it primes but this looks more like it is a stain/sealer and not a primer for colored paint to be applied to.

I think the owners want it repainted and not stained. A.) I'm not sure how good the wood is/would look if gone the stain route. B.) It would take a lot of time to completely strip all the paint off to do so.

Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

No need to strip or prime if its a solid stain. Like Arborcoat or flood stain.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Oil prime with arbor coat tinted to your color. Then one coat latex arbor coat solid stain


----------

